# Jack Hooper, former CSIS deputy director, dies at 57



## dapaterson (15 Nov 2010)

The Globe and the Star are both reporting the death of Jack Hooper, a colourful former deputy director of CSIS.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/jack-hooper-former-csis-deputy-director-dies-at-57/article1797814/

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/article/890440--canada-s-maverick-spy-dies


----------

